# What's your experience with Weider Mega Mass 4000?



## mPK (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a 9pound (4kg) tub of weider mega mass 4000. I'm not sure if it's any good. I hear a lot of people saying it's just full of sugar and that weiders products are just not good quality. Others have said weiders stuff doesn't taste so good. What's your experience with it? 

Should I forget about weiders stuff and make my own gainer shake? Something like this: 
2 scoops of whey
1 cup of ground up steel cut oats
1 banana
1 glass of low fat milk
2 tbsp of natural peanut butter

I'm wanting to make some major gains but obviously I'm after as clean a gain as I can get.


----------



## mrmark (Dec 25, 2006)

The problem is with this kind of weight gainer is that they contain simple sugars and bad fats which can be obtained by eating chocolate at half the price.

You're best of buying a good whey or going for good quality mass gainer like Instant Mass which contains maltodextrin in a complex form derived from barley. It also has different forms of protein that are digested at different rates.


----------



## mPK (Dec 26, 2006)

Ya, I would love to get a good one. Only problem is I only have a few supps available to me. These are the ones I have found at the major stores here. I live in africa by the way so that's why there are so few. 

EAS creatine advant edge 300g --- US$19.00
Prohealth creatine pump with glutamine peptide 750g --- US$49.88
Prohealth Mass builder with glutamine 2.5kg --- US$72.00
Weider mega mass 4000 4kg --- US$118.75
" " " " 2kg --- US$74.88
Weider super whey 500g --- US$48.75
Weider weight gainer 750g --- US$38.00
Weider body shaper 750g --- US$37.50
Weider creatine fuel 325g --- US$48.00
Amino 6000 - 90 tablets --- US$37.25
Physique/muscle science Glutamine powder 100g --- US$31.50
USN HMB Creatine complex --- US$73.75
Muscle Builder 1.5kg --- US$106.25


I'm thinkin I should just get Whey and cycle that with creatine.

I have already bought 1 EAS creatine advantedge tub, says it's got 60 servings. I'm gonna go get another one, so I can do 1 month with the first tub, then break for 2 or 3 weeks and do another one. After breakin in between creatine cycles, do you do another loading phase? 

What do you recommend I get from the above? For the best bulking results?


----------



## mPK (Dec 26, 2006)

okay. I went out and got another creatine advantedge from EAS. still waitin on your reply for above.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 26, 2006)

If you want to order online they have all the products you need, for alot cheaper. Don't purchase any weight gainer, I suggest just a regular protein. 
Protein and creatine is ample for bulking, keep your cals up. 

As for loading its up in the air whether to load or not


----------



## mPK (Dec 26, 2006)

I would buy online in a second. If i had a credit card.


----------

